# Wanted: Border Collie Pyrnee's mix



## Freddie (Aug 9, 2013)

I will be looking for 2 Border Collie / Pyrnee's mix females come this winter. Preferably 6 to 10 weeks old. 
I know some of these mixes can also be part lab which would be fine as well.
I am from the New England area, if anyone knows a breeder I would greatly appreciate the info!!!


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Simple curiosity compels me to ask why you want a BC/Pyr mix? What is your goal?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, why do you want this mix? And why would you take a puppy at 6 weeks old? Puppies should remain with their mother for a minimum of 8 weeks, and 10 or 12 weeks is better.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Inquiring minds want to know. Why??
I mean to each his own, but I'm picturing a dog with the size and strength,not to mention independent attitude of the Pyr, with the prey drive of the Border Collie.
A truly terrifying animal!!:runforhills:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a Border Collie and a Great Pyrenees and while both dogs are wonderful, I would never want a mix of the two.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Depends on the dog. I have one and he's the best dog ever! He's my all round farm dog, although he sucks at herding. He's got brains and loyalty and wanting to please and is very protective of the place and us, yet not aggressive with people at all. He somehow missed the high prey drive of the BC and the independence of the GP. But, yeah, it could be bad.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Why on earth would you purposefully breed a dog meant to herd and a dog meant to protect?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

In the Op's defense, this is a guard animal forum. It doesn't have to have anything to do with lgd guardian instinct. The cross might very well make a fine homestead guard dog. All it really has to do is bark and look intimidating. 
That said, I would not recommend getting a puppy younger than 8 weeks. With the size difference, I would sure hate to encourage people to breed that cross if the bc was the female.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

What the OP is looking for is 2 females from BC/Pyr breeding? 
Also did anyone know of a breeder in their area, " The North East"
Nothing Else
---------------------------------------------------------------
Many folks on this forum have mixed breed dogs, some mix's workout some dont. If we are gonna be dog snobs, then we will need a non-mongrel sub-section:goodjob: to go with the brown dog sub-section  Lighten up!
_(I had the same thought as Wendle on the breeding, what you gonna do; ai then c-section, seems like a lot of money to put into a mixed breeding)_


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

It makes me laugh when I read some of the comments about mixing breeds. Yeah the dog probably won't make it as a herding dog and most likely won't cut it as a LGD. What I do know is its not going to spend its whole life in turmoil trying to decide what the heck it is! It's a DOG and will act like a a dog.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

All I asked is "why". I'm curious, not passing judgement. A BC/Pyr with some Lab thrown in the mix...why would someone specifically look for such a mix? Just curious.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Probably owned one in the past and want another. Mutts are then post popular dogs kept.


----------



## solas4me (Apr 27, 2012)

Having recently had a BC/GP mix I can say that it was an excellent general purpose farm dog. I would highly recommend against trying to use it for a LGD...We tried and failed. The herding instinct in our particular dog could not be overcome by the training methods that I tried. 



Justin


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The problem is, if he had such a mix in the past and it worked out to be a great livestock guardian, his next mix may end up having a strong prey drive. Why this mix?


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok I get wanting as specific mix, but looking for a Breeder? For a mutt? I don't know of any mutt breeders. Anywhere. Those just usually happen, oops fido got over the fence and mated with daisy, type things.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

NamasteMama said:


> Ok I get wanting as specific mix, but looking for a Breeder? For a mutt? I don't know of any mutt breeders. Anywhere. Those just usually happen, oops fido got over the fence and mated with daisy, type things.


Unfortunately there are lots of mutt breeders out there. Ever hear of a puggle, chiweenie, yorkiepoo, cockapoo, labradoodle, etc? There are people who intentionally buy two purebred dogs (usually of questionable heritage and health), breed them together, label the resulting offspring with a cutsie name :yuck: , and sell them for $500+ :hammer:

Believe me, you don't want to get me started LOL! :soap:


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Maura said:


> The problem is, if he had such a mix in the past and it worked out to be a great livestock guardian, his next mix may end up having a strong prey drive. Why this mix?


The OP never said a word about livestock guardians.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

JasoninMN said:


> The OP never said a word about livestock guardians.


Okay, that's kinda my point. Why does he want this mix? Because he had one as a child and it was the perfect dog? Huh? Why? Because his friend has one and it's the perfect pet?


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

JasoninMN said:


> The OP never said a word about livestock guardians.


...and only one post, could be a flame troller.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Maura said:


> Okay, that's kinda my point. Why does he want this mix? Because he had one as a child and it was the perfect dog? Huh? Why? Because his friend has one and it's the perfect pet?


I guess I didn't realize a person has to get approval and justify why they want a certain type of dog before they can ask if anyone has puppies. If they care for it and feed it shouldn't matter why they want one or who approves of the cross. 



aart said:


> ...and only one post, could be a flame troller.


A troll? Really? The majority of the dogs discussed in this thread are mutts. He can't choose his mutt. Perhaps the one post is a result of the responses he received here. Why bother posting again when not ONE person gave a legitimate answer to his question but some how a group came out of the woodwork demanding to know WHY WHY WHY must he have this cross.

A lot of people still seem to have trouble understanding that this is not a LGD forum and that not everyone wants to own a LGD.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

bluemoonluck said:


> Unfortunately there are lots of mutt breeders out there. Ever hear of a puggle, chiweenie, yorkiepoo, cockapoo, labradoodle, etc? There are people who intentionally buy two purebred dogs (usually of questionable heritage and health), breed them together, label the resulting offspring with a cutsie name :yuck: , and sell them for $500+ :hammer:
> 
> Believe me, you don't want to get me started LOL! :soap:


Oh yeah I see them on craigslist all the time. I love to mess with them and ask them how much they want and when they give me a crazy number, I say "You want how much for a mutt? I would pay that for a purebreed, but for a mutt I will head to the pound and pay $50. You nuts!"


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

NamasteMama said:


> Oh yeah I see them on craigslist all the time. I love to mess with them and ask them how much they want and when they give me a crazy number, I say "You want how much for a mutt? I would pay that for a purebreed, but for a mutt I will head to the pound and pay $50. You nuts!"


Our pound charges $250(rescue was $500) for pups-- and you dont even really know what you are getting-- I can see why it would drive people to Craigslist or BYB....(I know they are a good cause and have expenses, but they price themselves out of folks' range)....


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow~ $250 no wonder the rescues in Arizona are pulling dogs from californian pounds left and right. Our rescues for purebreeds charge between $350-500.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

JasoninMN said:


> A lot of people still seem to have trouble understanding that this is not a LGD forum and that not everyone wants to own a LGD.


With respect, this most certainly IS the Livestock Guard Dog section of this forum!!! That's why it's titled "Guard Animals"!

As for the rest, I personally was just curious. I wasn't judging, just wondering. Not "demanding", just curious.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Bret4207 said:


> With respect, this most certainly IS the Livestock Guard Dog section of this forum!!! That's why it's titled "Guard Animals"!


This has been argued, debated and the mods posted a sticky at the top of the page. No this is not just a LGD forum. 



> *The Purpose of this Forum*
> There has been some debate lately as to what constitutes a guard animal, and by default, what is appropriate subject matter for the forum.
> 
> *The title of the forum is Guard Animals. After much discussion, we have decided that Guard Animals are just that. **ANY dog**, cat or bumblebee that was purchased with the intent of guarding whether it be livestock, property or family can fit the intentions of the forum.
> ...


----------



## jjvon (Aug 4, 2013)

I had a collie/pyr mix. Greatest dog I ever had. She' gone now. wish I had another like her.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

JasoninMN said:


> This has been argued, debated and the mods posted a sticky at the top of the page. No this is not just a LGD forum.



Note the important part- "*ANY dog**, cat or bumblebee that was purchased with the intent of guarding whether it be livestock, property or family can fit the intentions of the forum."

It's about guard animals. If the guy is after a big white herding dog, does it fit? And more to the point, I didn't judge him, just asked a question.
*


----------



## Freddie (Aug 9, 2013)

My objective was to simply get an animal who is good around farm animals. I know that there are a plethora of breeds who meet the bill.
After months of research I narrowed my choice down to the BC and PYR. While searching for individual testimonies concerning the animals, I found that a handful of people mixed the breeds. From a few different perspectives there were good and bad that came with the mix. Also, out of the information I found about 30% had a percentage of lab in their mix. Which is why I wanted to specifically note that I was open minded to that fact.

After reading their experiences I wanted to see if there was someone who has more experience and/or actually breeds these animals. I would then hope to discuss in length with them the challenges they have faced and advice concerning the mix.
If I still felt it was right for me the intent was to purchase. If not, than I would continue my research for an animal that would better suit my needs.

I am still a few months from executing my plans, and I like to thoroughly research all aspects of what I am undertaking. The choice to seek out this specific mixed breed could prove a triumph, or could prove to be troublesome. I understand that and I also feel that applies to many more things in life. You can never be sure anything will work out.

I wish I still had the links and web pages I found the mix on. Although that information is out there if anyone still feels curious about specifics.

Thank you for all of your input!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is one that was recently posted, maybe they would know of litter mates. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/guard-animals/479243-new-first-lgd.html

I would question the ethics of any breeder making this cross on purpose.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Freddie-
Sounds like a farm collie would fit your needs.
http://www.farmcollie.org/


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Freddie said:


> My objective was to simply get an animal who is good around farm animals. I know that there are a plethora of breeds who meet the bill.
> After months of research I narrowed my choice down to the BC and PYR. While searching for individual testimonies concerning the animals, I found that a handful of people mixed the breeds. From a few different perspectives there were good and bad that came with the mix. Also, out of the information I found about 30% had a percentage of lab in their mix. Which is why I wanted to specifically note that I was open minded to that fact.
> 
> After reading their experiences I wanted to see if there was someone who has more experience and/or actually breeds these animals. I would then hope to discuss in length with them the challenges they have faced and advice concerning the mix.
> ...


Thanks Freddie! Now I understand what you're after. Best of luck to you,sounds like you're putting a lot of thought into this.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

mixing breeds is not like mixing paint. You won't ever get an even blend of characteristics from each parent. You may get the best of each breed, but you also may get the worst of each breed. Creating a breed from other breeds is how most of our current breeds came to be, but it was not the first generation cross that was stable. Crosses are done, the pups with the best characteristics were kept and bred, the next generation was evaluated and the best pups kept and bred, and so on for many generations before the outcome was predictable. Most people who have this mix did not do it on purpose, they simply had an accidental mating between their livestock guardian dog and their herding dog.


----------

